# Baggins shoes Canada



## Markus107 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi Friends,
Now we want to increase our product range to vans type slip on's. Can you suggest me printers we can use to print on slip on's. Baggins shoe a canada based company is printing on this kind of shoes Design Your Own Custom Printed Shoes | Baggins Shoes .

Thank you very much! 

Mark


----------



## WarrenTee (Nov 12, 2021)

Vans type slipon's is not the best idea in my opinion to increase product range.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Markus107 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Now we want to increase our product range to vans type slip on's. Can you suggest me printers we can use to print on slip on's. Baggins shoe a canada based company is printing on this kind of shoes Design Your Own Custom Printed Shoes | Baggins Shoes .


The Brother DTG is used is some shops to do this. Perhaps other brands as well with the right attachment. I would search in your area for DTG printers and ask.


----------



## davidh (Dec 18, 2021)

WarrenTee said:


> Vans type slipon's is not the best idea in my opinion to increase product range.


That's what I think, too.


----------

